# Blues Jr Billm mods



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I picked up a Blues Jr a while back in a trade. It had some issues that I've now fixed. I thought I would mod it using the popular Billm mods so I visited the site and ordered a few upgrades. That was on Sept 4. He talks about orders being filled within a 1-3 week window. Well I'm still waiting to hear about my shipment. It's been 6 weeks and nothing. I've sent him an email asking for an update and haven't heard anything back yet. Anyways, he's been around for awhile and I haven't heard many complaints so I don't think I'm being "ripped off". 

Has anyone has experience dealing with him...done his mods....what were your results??

Has anyone heard of any issues he may be having that could affect his orders???


----------



## Church-Audio (Sep 27, 2014)

Stratin2traynor said:


> I picked up a Blues Jr a while back in a trade. It had some issues that I've now fixed. I thought I would mod it using the popular Billm mods so I visited the site and ordered a few upgrades. That was on Sept 4. He talks about orders being filled within a 1-3 week window. Well I'm still waiting to hear about my shipment. It's been 6 weeks and nothing. I've sent him an email asking for an update and haven't heard anything back yet. Anyways, he's been around for awhile and I haven't heard many complaints so I don't think I'm being "ripped off".
> 
> Has anyone has experience dealing with him...done his mods....what were your results??
> 
> Has anyone heard of any issues he may be having that could affect his orders???


The most useful mod if you vp can call it that is to put a pot in for the bias. So it can be adjusted. Other things I have done is to convert the amp to 6v6 tubes from el84 this makes the amp sound much warmer imo.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I've done some of the mods to a Jr. I have and been very happy with the results. The amp has been something I've used on stage and in studio for a few years now. It seems like he invests a good amount of time to put together the mod packages, the parts and instruction walkthroughs have been great, he seems to love what he does.

As for the wait it can be a pain, he was behind on every order I placed and for some reason customs took longer than usual. His stock was often low as well and I had to wait for a transformer to be made because he had sold out, that took close to 2 months I believe. I don't think you're being ripped off, he's just a one man operation running a hobby business out of a basement in New Jersey. Hold tight, it should all work out.


----------



## Judas68fr (Feb 5, 2013)

I have a V1 Blues Junior (got it from a trade about a year ago). I had some of the BillM mods done (adjustable bias, tone stack mod). The other mod I've done to it are a new speaker (Eminence Texas Heat), and a 5751 in V1 instead of a 12AX7. I've had the opportunity to try a Two Rock Studio Pro 22 and make a side by side comparison of these 2, and my Junior came close (the Two Rock still was better in terms of dynamic, bass response and diffusion, but it definitely was in the same ballpark, and I'm not sure that in a band context with a bass player you would be able to hear a difference between the 2).

Great little amp!


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Nice. I would love to be in the ballpark of a Two Rock Studio Pro 22. Almost bought one from Charles at ElectricMojo a couple of weeks ago but my wife told me that we needed a new bed before a new amp. Sleep was more important. I tried to debate the issue but went down in a ball of flames. So there went my play money. :sAng_scream:

I ordered the recap kit and the Cream Board basic kit. I sent him an email a few days ago asking if I could add a few mods in with my current order if he hadn't already shipped it. Still haven't heard back.

I hadn't heard of the 5751 swap in V1. Does that just lower the gain? I have one or two 12AT7 kicking around. I may try those. 

I wonder how the Texas Heat compares to a WGS ET-65 or WGS Reaper? I have a few speakers I can try so I guess I'll have some playing around to do.



Judas68fr said:


> I have a V1 Blues Junior (got it from a trade about a year ago). I had some of the BillM mods done (adjustable bias, tone stack mod). The other mod I've done to it are a new speaker (Eminence Texas Heat), and a 5751 in V1 instead of a 12AX7. I've had the opportunity to try a Two Rock Studio Pro 22 and make a side by side comparison of these 2, and my Junior came close (the Two Rock still was better in terms of dynamic, bass response and diffusion, but it definitely was in the same ballpark, and I'm not sure that in a band context with a bass player you would be able to hear a difference between the 2).
> 
> Great little amp!


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Done many of the BillM mods over the years. I even have a cool vintage output transformer mod when I have the transformers in stock.....considerably larger than the stock one.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

So what effect does the bigger transformer have?


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Better dynamic range. It won't saturate as quickly when playing lower notes. BillM offers one of his own as part of the extended mod package. Primary impedance is similar too.


----------



## Church-Audio (Sep 27, 2014)

What does he do about the wimpy power supply transformer?


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

It's adequate for it's intended purpose besides the vintage power transformer that goes with the output transformer that I use, would never fit!



Amprepair said:


> What does he do about the wimpy power supply transformer?


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

nonreverb said:


> It's adequate for it's intended purpose...


Looking back at much of Fender's amp history, I often think their slogan should have been: *When adequate is good enough. * *;^ ) *


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Little did they know that "adequate" would revolutionize an entire industry....



StevieMac said:


> Looking back at much of Fender's amp history, I often think their slogan should have been: *When adequate is good enough. * *;^ ) *


----------



## Church-Audio (Sep 27, 2014)

Increasing the iron on a transformer makes it slightly better than one with less iron. But honestly the current capacity of the power supply on this amp is one of the things that makes it fart so much. Increasing the capacitance on the first node from 22 uf to 100 uf would give you a huge jump in the low end of the amp. I have done this on a few JRs that people wanted "beefed up"


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

That's standard procedure when doing the transformer. Surprisingly, it make a noticeable difference. Particularly when you increase the size substantially. It also helps when the interleaving is better.



Amprepair said:


> Increasing the iron on a transformer makes it slightly better than one with less iron. But honestly the current capacity of the power supply on this amp is one of the things that makes it fart so much. Increasing the capacitance on the first node from 22 uf to 100 uf would give you a huge jump in the low end of the amp. I have done this on a few JRs that people wanted "beefed up"


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

StevieMac said:


> Looking back at much of Fender's amp history, I often think their slogan should have been: *When adequate is good enough. * *;^ ) *



All those vintage Fender amps we covet, no one would have ever dreamed they would still be alive and kicking today. And not high maintenance either.
Maybe it was just luck, but all those parts they used were more than adequate :smile-new:.
In terms of reliability, vintage Fender is probably the gold standard, who is more reliable? And it was all done at reasonable price points, not high end stuff in it's time.
Even the modern stuff, for the amount of them that are out there, failure rate is a _very_ small percentile.


----------



## Church-Audio (Sep 27, 2014)

Looked at the frequency plots for his output transformers on his web page ... Looks to me at least like the input level was not calibrated to the first sweep. Making the frequency response graphs useless. Every time you change something in a circuit, you do a sweep the level can change because of the part you just added. So you must do a 1k tone get an absolute voltage at that output then " calibrate" the next sweep with the same tone. If not you end up with a sweep that looks like his does... I am not saying you wont have sonic changes you just can't tell from this graph he has... I can tell this was not calibrated for overall level because the frequency response on the whole graph has changed by as much as 15-20 db!! This is not possible without an over all shift in output level. I know about this stuff because I use audio analyzing software all the time. The company making his transformers is one of the best IMO. And the quality difference alone would be huge. You can get the same effect by using a deluxe reverb transformer.... Just have to make it fit.  He provides a great service to guys that don't know how to source parts or can't figure out how to do simple circuit mods. Lots of mods are just common sense some don't really do much for me tone stack values are huge, proper filtering in the power supply and bias supply mods better quality tubes  coupling caps, speakers.... Then transformers.... It's a great amp to mod but IMO one of the most limiting facts of the blues jr is A- The reverb sucks that might be fixable with a new digital tank. The second thing is the tiny cabinet. It's hard to get better bass response from a small box no mater what you do to the amp.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Well, to coin the phrase...."you can't make a silk purse out of a sow's ear" applies here. The minute you begin reinventing the amp such as replacing power trannies and power tube types, you might as well buy a new amp. The Blues Jr was never intended to be that. Having said that, you can get it to sound better using the basic design but with obvious improvements that Fender didn't incorporate due to cost....



Amprepair said:


> Looked at the frequency plots for his output transformers on his web page ... Looks to me at least like the input level was not calibrated to the first sweep. Making the frequency response graphs useless. Every time you change something in a circuit, you do a sweep the level can change because of the part you just added. So you must do a 1k tone get an absolute voltage at that output then " calibrate" the next sweep with the same tone. If not you end up with a sweep that looks like his does... I am not saying you wont have sonic changes you just can't tell from this graph he has... I can tell this was not calibrated for overall level because the frequency response on the whole graph has changed by as much as 15-20 db!! This is not possible without an over all shift in output level. I know about this stuff because I use audio analyzing software all the time. The company making his transformers is one of the best IMO. And the quality difference alone would be huge. You can get the same effect by using a deluxe reverb transformer.... Just have to make it fit.  He provides a great service to guys that don't know how to source parts or can't figure out how to do simple circuit mods. Lots of mods are just common sense some don't really do much for me tone stack values are huge, proper filtering in the power supply and bias supply mods better quality tubes  coupling caps, speakers.... Then transformers.... It's a great amp to mod but IMO one of the most limiting facts of the blues jr is A- The reverb sucks that might be fixable with a new digital tank. The second thing is the tiny cabinet. It's hard to get better bass response from a small box no mater what you do to the amp.


----------



## Church-Audio (Sep 27, 2014)

i agree the amp is what it is. I had a pair for my stereo rig and they sounded fantastic with good tubes and real greenback celestions in them. I like the amp for what it is. Its great but here is my point by the time you do all the mods you could have bought a decent amp to begin with  And a Hot rod deluxe would be a very good amp for only $350 used. But if you wanted small this stears you back to the blues Jr. Its funny though I would stay away from Hot rod deluxe amps never thought they sounded great. I have lately fixed so many of them, I have to say they are not a horrible amp at all. The distortion is horrible but if your going to use pedals the HRD is a great alternative to the Blues Jr its just freaking loud lol.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Apart from the speaker (which Fender is now offering a variety of variations) and the transformer, the mods aren't that expensive. Really it comes down to labour. I do most if not all the mods within my one hour bench charge....I could do them in my sleep I've done so many. Therefore, to most, it well worth the small expense. Definitely not to the point to consider a new amp!
Hot Rod Deville's and Deluxe's have been a staple of mine for years. Again I know pretty well every fault on those amps. (you see it enough times you remember....eventually!)
Good for clean but like the Roland JC120, not renowned for overdrive but most guys I talk to never use it anyway....it's just a great platform for medium power tube output and takes pedals reasonably well.



Amprepair said:


> i agree the amp is what it is. I had a pair for my stereo rig and they sounded fantastic with good tubes and real greenback celestions in them. I like the amp for what it is. Its great but here is my point by the time you do all the mods you could have bought a decent amp to begin with  And a Hot rod deluxe would be a very good amp for only $350 used. But if you wanted small this stears you back to the blues Jr. Its funny though I would stay away from Hot rod deluxe amps never thought they sounded great. I have lately fixed so many of them, I have to say they are not a horrible amp at all. The distortion is horrible but if your going to use pedals the HRD is a great alternative to the Blues Jr its just freaking loud lol.


----------



## Church-Audio (Sep 27, 2014)

Well I dont know lets do some math.

The Blues JR is $250 To 300 used. + a new speaker $99 Plus paying someone to do mods.. I charge $55 per hour. I am not sure what you charge + the cost of the kits + shipping we are now talking $450 range right? well for $350 $400 you can find a used Hotrod deluxe I guess that proves my point. The Hot rod deluxe is a much better sounding amp at least in my opinion than the Blues Jr. My point is if you love the size and want a small low powered amp then yeah get a Blues Jr. If you want something that will do all gigs your likely to play and sound good out of the box get a HRD. Its the sound most of the guys are trying to get out of the Blues Jr anyway. Already done for you


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

I don't use the kits. Too expensive. I keep all the parts in stock. My bench charge is a little more than that but well within range. To do the mod from me less the speaker/ transformer around $100 give or take a bit depending on how far it goes. That includes bias pot mod, master volume and B+ cap.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Interesting that the discussion turned to cost because I was just about to post about the $ people spend on modding their BJs. Let's take the extreme example however, where someone starts from new and is unable to do any of the work themselves, except perhaps the speaker swap. So, for instance, I just saw a BJ posted on TGP with the following mods:

Tone Stack
Presence Control
TO22 Watt Heyboer Output Transformer
Orange Drop filter caps
Adjustable Bias
MOD Reverb Tank
Standby Switch (3 way)
Jewel
Eminence Cannabis Rex speaker (If preferred I have a Swamp Thang I would put in)
Full JJ's re-tube

By my calculations, here's what I do know:

*$665 new BJ + $100 upgraded OT + $100 C-Rex + $35 upgraded tank + $100 tubes = $1000.*

That's most (but still not all) of the component costs. Perhaps you fellas could estimate the bench cost for me plus the remaining component prices. Even before you do though, I can't help asking: Why in the hell would anyone do all of this for a Blues Jr.??? Seriously...why even bother when you can have someone custom build you a QUALITY amp for the same money. It's truly baffling to me.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

I agree and generally speaking, some of the mods are far more practical than others. Personally, if I had to choose one mod it would be the bias mod.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Well, I certainly wouldn't buy a brand new Blues Jr with the intent on modding it. Total waste of money IMHO. In this case I got a used one for a very reasonable price and the costs of the upgrades/mods I intend to do are maybe $100. I'm doing them all myself. Hopefully I'll end up with something decent, if not, off to craigslist.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Stratin2traynor said:


> Well, I certainly wouldn't buy a brand new Blues Jr with the intent on modding it. Total waste of money IMHO. In this case I got a used one for a very reasonable price and the costs of the upgrades/mods I intend to do are maybe $100. I'm doing them all myself. Hopefully I'll end up with something decent, if not, off to craigslist.


Now THAT makes sense to me. I wasn't trashing the BJ either. On the used market, that amp, plus the aforementioned HRD, and maybe the Peavey Classic 30 as well, are hard to beat in terms of "good value" on grab & go amps. It's when the mods become _extensive_ (notice it sounds like _expensive_) that it no longer makes sense to me.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Well, just about every Blues Jr I've modded has been bought used. With a 5 year warranty on electronics, folks are not interested in voiding their warranty.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Well, it's officially been over 8 weeks now and I still haven't heard from Billm. I get that he is a one man operation but IMO it's not ok to leave someone hanging for 2 months after accepting their money. Hasn't even responded to an email. Not sure what to do at this point other than wait. I'd sure like to get these mods done!

- - - Updated - - -

Well...don't I feel kind of shitty now. Turns out he was diagnosed with brain cancer...here's a FB update:

_For all the fans of Billm Audio who were worried, Bill posted this on his Facebook page yesterday and thought I would share.

"I’m celebrating! Back in January, I was diagnosed with brain cancer. My latest MRI scan shows a mere shadow of what was left over after a tricky operation, thanks to radiation and chemotherapy, then a cool non-chemo drug, Avastin. After this, my fourth round of Avastin, I’ll probably be cancer-free.
The cancer is a fast-growing, deadly bugger, glioblastoma multiforme. I had the MRI that detected it on a Friday, had it removed on Monday. Post-op, I needed physical therapy (which I called Walking School) and speech therapy, because one oddity of my ambidexterity is that my speech center is distributed over both sides of my brain and the two weren’t collaborating because the tumor was located in the right parietal lobe, right where the two halves communicate. I also lost the senses of touch and temperature on most of my left side, but my motor functions were intact. That led to some funny stories. Senses, including proprioception, are improving daily.
My families (personal, church, choir, chorus, close friends) knew about it, of course, but I didn’t post about it because I knew from the outset that I was going to be OK, even though the online medical articles and statistics about survival are hardly encouraging. I told one of my friends who is steeped in statistical knowledge, that I intended to be an outlier, and she replied, “That is so like you.” But early in the game, the one phrase I didn’t want to hear was, “Oh, Bill, I’m *so* sorry,” no matter how heartfelt, no matter how well-intentioned. Think of it this way: If I said I was going to climb Everest, you might tell me I was crazy, but you wouldn’t say, “I’m so sorry!”
Besides, it’s turned out to be much more akin to climbing Kilimanjaro: exhausting, but you can walk the entire way.
I have an amazing support team, including a neurosurgeon who helped develop the microsurgical instruments that enabled the tumor removal, the oncologist who is did the experiments that set dosage, frequency, etc. of Avastin for brain tumors, and a dedicated army of other doctors, PAs, and nurses. My families are there for me, too—my im*****te family, my church/choir family, my Starlite Chorale family, my family of close friends, and people with whom I’ve commiserated. Some of them want to discuss the healing technology, others inquire after my mental and spiritual health. Still others pray fervently for me. I answer their prayers with my own, one of deepest, humbling gratitude."_


----------



## bleedingfingers (Sep 25, 2007)

Get well BillM
i have done these mods as well and they do make the amp a lot more usable in live situations with a band .
I don't change out the transformers as that does tend to get expensive but the basic BillM mods do make the amp a lot better .
If you are going to spend the big money buy a better speaker I've tried the Greenback but like the Swamp Thing better.
If you need more Juice a Hot Rod Deluxe or Deville would be good too but Mod them as well as the are to freakin loud .
They will still go as loud after they have been modded they are just more user friendly with the volume mods .
In a small Club JRs work just fine they are great little grab and go amps


----------

